# Uptons dogs Indianapolis



## venenoindy (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anybody has any feedback on this people?, I'm thinking about getting a puppy from them but can not find any reviews. 

Upton's Indianapolis Dog Training-Dog Boarding - and German Shepherds for sale| Dog Training prices|General Information


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just from glancing quickly, it looks like they have alot of different breeds , like a broker maybe? since they say they can get other breeds. I see they offer small mixed breeds as well.

Not sure I'd be interested.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

If you're looking for an American Show Line GSD near Indy, then I'd recommend you contact Bonnie here: Home

She has really nice dogs, does well in the conformation ring, and I watch her dogs do agility every Thursday. If I wanted an ASL dog, she'd be high on my list.


----------



## venenoindy (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm looking for a pet quality (hope is the right term) dog, if you have any other places that I could look into any info would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*I have a nearly 8 month old pup from Mike Diehl in Indy*

This is my first GSD, so I don't have a lot of experience, but several here have dogs/pups from him. He is a nice guy and very helpful.
I couldn't be more please with my pup.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Most breeders will have some pups that are not suitable for the show ring for various, minor reasons, but the pricing is fairly consistent for the whole litter. I don't know that I have necessarily seen any American "pet line" breeders that do health testing, etc.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Since you aren't looking for specifics like a certain line or doing dog sports (agility, SchH and such) perhaps going the rescue route would be a good way to go?

There often are young, healthy, vetted German Shepherds that need a forever home at rescues and shelters.





venenoindy said:


> I'm looking for a pet quality (hope is the right term) dog, if you have any other places that I could look into any info would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow you've been looking for awhile. I see you posted first time looking at breeders back in July 2011.

btw mods, what is this 'already pinged' with diehlsK9 web addy at the bottom of the reply box to this thread mean?

I didn't type the link in?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Wow you've been looking for awhile. I see you posted first time looking at breeders back in July 2011.
> 
> btw mods, what is this 'already pinged' with diehlsK9 web addy at the bottom of the reply box to this thread mean?
> 
> I didn't type the link in?


This does not show up for me? Does anyone else see this?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've got a screen shot if you need it.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

I tried to link Diehl's site in my message and it didn't show up. Could that have cause it? I don't see it either.


----------



## venenoindy (Jul 19, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Wow you've been looking for awhile. I see you posted first time looking at breeders back in July 2011.
> 
> btw mods, what is this 'already pinged' with diehlsK9 web addy at the bottom of the reply box to this thread mean?
> 
> I didn't type the link in?


I did found a really good dog back then but last minute my son was a little sick so had to put it off then, I'm starting to look again.


----------



## venenoindy (Jul 19, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Since you aren't looking for specifics like a certain line or doing dog sports (agility, SchH and such) perhaps going the rescue route would be a good way to go?
> 
> There often are young, healthy, vetted German Shepherds that need a forever home at rescues and shelters.


I also been looking at a rescue and nothing would make happier than been able to save a deserving dog. The only thing is my son is 6 and can't experiment or risk him getting hurt. Just don't know how to go about it or who to talk about it any help?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

farnln said:


> I tried to link Diehl's site in my message and it didn't show up. Could that have cause it? I don't see it either.


I don't know what's going on, sort-a odd.

Below is what shows up just above 'post icons'. I did not click on any links in this thread.

It's not happening in other threads that I've posted in. 



> Already pinged:
> 
> *Diehl's K9 Training LLC*


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh thank you for explaining. I hope your son is fully recuperated!

The nice thing about going to a good rescue is they will temperament test the dogs, the dogs often have been in foster homes and they can help make sure you get a dog that will be safe around your son. 

There is a rescue section on this forum and a couple of the moderators are very involved in rescue and should be able to help you.

Based on what you are describing it sounds like getting an adult dog that is past the rambunctious puppy stage would be ideal for you. So going with a good rescue actually maybe the best option!

Just be aware some rescue groups are better then others.

You can also go to Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder where you can search by breed, age and distance from where you live.

Then if you find a dog you like you can post about it here if you have any other questions. 

I'm sure others will be along with other resources to help you.

Best of luck with your search. 




venenoindy said:


> I also been looking at a rescue and nothing would make happier than been able to save a deserving dog. The only thing is my son is 6 and can't experiment or risk him getting hurt. Just don't know how to go about it or who to talk about it any help?


----------



## deuceklub (Jul 29, 2014)

Sad there weren't many reviews of Uptons here, I'm picking up my puppy from here Friday. I'm a first time dog owner and have a wife and two girls, 6 and 7. Beutiful dogs here, and looks like some good training. Hope all goes well?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

deuceklub said:


> Sad there weren't many reviews of Uptons here, I'm picking up my puppy from here Friday. I'm a first time dog owner and have a wife and two girls, 6 and 7. Beutiful dogs here, and looks like some good training. Hope all goes well?


What made you decide on this trainer/broker? Have you looked at the stickies on how to choose a breeder? As a first time dog owner, I hope you did some research of this breed. Here is a website to look over, if you feel like the broker you chose(Uptons) may not be exactly what you are comfortable with after reading the links, take more time and look at others, ask many questions!! Dont rush into this, as hopefully the pup you choose will live with you for at least the next dozen years.
German Shepherd Guide - Home


----------

